
Raft - tosh
http://thesecretlivesofdata.com/raft/
======
tosh
[https://raft.github.io/](https://raft.github.io/)

talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYp4LYbnnW8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYp4LYbnnW8)

